# Okafor and Cats apparently agree to 6yr/72Million$ contract



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=3509028
This says at least 72 million.I am okay with that that number even though I think it's about 12 million more than he deserves.You have to overpay for players in the NBA.If it's much more than that the Cats made a bad deal for a player who has not improved and likely will not.

Of course overpaying Okafor a little was the best available option.It's less likely to turn into a catastrophe than any other scenario,but the risks are considerable all the same.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Good move for the Bobcats. I agree though Diable he is worth less than $72 million.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

I agree he's actually worth about $12 million less, but bigs get overpaid anyway. Atleast they locked him up. Just hope he develops from what he is now.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Ah like everybody else said it's higher then we hoped but atleast we got it done. Can't wait for this season to start.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

The Bobcats have quite a few pricey players. Doesn't this bring their team cap to over $60 million?

I'd expect Wallace to be moved soon.


----------



## VCHighFly (May 7, 2004)

This signing at that price is a little hard to justify, IMO. I wonder what numbers other teams were throwing in his direction. It's hard to gague whether the price was right without having inside knowledge about his determined market value.


----------



## The Solution (Jan 2, 2008)

I think Okafor is going to have a monster season this upcoming year. He was injured for a whole season after all, so this was kind of like his sophomore season wasn't it? So this upcoming season I see him having a season like Dwight Howards season.


----------



## VCHighFly (May 7, 2004)

The Solution said:


> this upcoming season I see him having a season like Dwight Howards season.


I doubt he will ever have a season like Dwight Howard's season last year, but I really appreciate the optimism.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Yeah I can' see Okafor every really being a good offensive player but we should see some improvements on the defensive side of the ball after he learns from Brown.

Now what can we do about finding another PF


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

So that's about what he asked for. I'm surprised it took so long.

I guess the Cats realized they had no alternatives...you can't lose a defensive anchor.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Nkafor turned down more than this last year.I think it 65 million over 5 years.He and his agent were trying to get a Max contract for some reason.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

He was asking for 13 a year, no?


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

We offered him 13 million a year last offseason and he turned it down


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Yeah, that's what I'm saying. And he ended up getting 12 instead. Not bad.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Greedy fool is lucky we didn't have better options.I would made his *** play for the QO rather than give him anything more than this...Maybe not even this much.He just isn't worth this much....Problem is that we need him even if he's not that good and we can't get enough for him to make it worthwhile to trade him.


----------

